# [K3B] erreur dans le ebuild de la version K3b-0.11.17.ebuild

## Gaug

Voici la section de l'ebuild qui créer un problème pour le choix

de language.

```

need-kde 3.1

I18N="${PN}-i18n-${PV%.*}"

# These are the languages and translated documentation supported by k3b as of 

# version 0.11.13. If you are using this ebuild as a model for another ebuild 

# for another version of K3b, DO check whether these values are different.

# Check the {po,doc}/Makefile.am files in k3b-i18n package.

LANGS="ar bg bs ca cs da de el en_GB es et fi fo fr gl hu it ja nb nl nso pl pt pt_BR ro ru sk sl sr sv ta tr ven xh xx zh_CN zh_TW zu"

LANGS_DOC="da de es et fr it pt pt_BR ru sv"
```

la ligne      I18N="${PN}-i18n-${PV%.*}"   doit ètre placé

a la suite de la ligne   LANGS_DOC="da de es et fr it pt pt_BR ru sv

et après re-emerge pour avoir dans la langue de votre système.   :Wink: 

----------

## Dracarys

English, please?

----------

## dju`

bien vu, je me demandais pourquoi mon k3b est en anglais.

Dracarys> you have to move

```
I18N="${PN}-i18n-${PV%.*}" 
```

after

```
LANGS_DOC="da de es et fr it pt pt_BR ru sv"
```

to have i18n working.

----------

## Gentree

Comment faire l'emerge sans qu'il voir le changement et va chercher encore l'original?

Nota: on peut avoir plusieurs langues en meme temps:

LINGUAS="en fr es" emerge k3b

merci  :Cool: 

----------

## yoyo

 *Gentree wrote:*   

> Comment faire l'emerge sans qu'il voir le changement et va chercher encore l'original?

 Gné ???

Je n'ai pas compris le sens de la phrase ...

Kile a le même 'problème'. Un petit tour sur bugzilla plus tard et j'apprends que le problème viendrait d'une limitation dans la longueur de la variable "LANGS" (et "LANGS_DOC").

En supprimant les langues dont je n'avais pas besoin dans l'ebuild, j'ai retrouvé mon kile en français.

Peut-être cela fonctionne-t-il aussi pour k3b ???

----------

## Gentree

merci 

je veut dire que si je fait un,odif dans ?:ebuild  puis allez faire mon emerge ; portage voir que le md5 ne corresponds plus et recouper de nouveau k3b-i18n-0.11.tar.bz2 

par la suite il l'instal et fout mes efforts aux poubelles:

je croir que l'on peut empecher , mais je ne le trouve plus comment faire:

Voila ; merci:  :Cool: 

----------

## Trevoke

ebuild foo.ebuild digest

----------

## yoyo

 *Gentree wrote:*   

> merci 
> 
> je veut dire que si je fait un,odif dans ?:ebuild  puis allez faire mon emerge ; portage voir que le md5 ne corresponds plus et recouper de nouveau k3b-i18n-0.11.tar.bz2 
> 
> par la suite il l'instal et fout mes efforts aux poubelles:
> ...

 

Tu es sur de ta "Localisation: France, Old Europe" ??   :Confused:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Je n'ai mis en gras que les fautes de frappe et les "non-sens" qu'une simple relecture aurait permis de corriger (sans me préoccuper des fautes d'orthographe). Aies un peu de considération pour ceux qui te relisent et qui tentent de t'aider ... Merci.

PS : Si ta langue maternelle n'est pas le français, ne tiens pas compte de cette remarque.   :Wink: 

----------

## Gentree

Desolé pour les bavures. Je m'explique: je viens de mettre mon clavier à la francaise et j'avoue que je ne l'ai pas enore maitrisé.

Je n'ai pas , non plus trouvé le bon setxkdmap pour le remettre en qwerty , donc quit à rebooter je me fait chier!  

Pour la relecture c'est parceque je suis obligé a frapper en regardant le clavier et non pas l'ecran, mais je commence à prendre le pli.

 *Quote:*   

> PS : Si ta langue maternelle n'est pas le français, ne tiens pas compte de cette remarque.

 

O merde , ca se voit ?  :Razz: 

En tous cas, je me suis trompé. L'ebuild restera modifié jusqu'a la prochaine rsync, avant quoi il faut je le copie en overlay. Ce n'est que des souces qu'ils ont un md5 et qui vont ailleurs:

Je confirme que faissant le modif dans l'ebuild puis

```
LINGUAS="en fr " emerge k3b
```

me donne un beau k3b francophone. Mais  je doit avoir les deux maintenent. Si je le veux en rosbif aussi, comment le basculer en V.O. ?

Merci  :Cool: 

----------

## Gaug

Si tu utilise Kde comme gestionnaire de bureau

centre de configuration>régionnalisation et accessibilité>pays & langue.

bouton ajouter langue tu choisie anglais tu le monte au dessu

et tout ton système kde et aussi k3b se retrouve en anglais

----------

## Gentree

Thanks ; 

in fact k3b is just about all I have of kde , I use xfce4 most of the time.

It was a bit of a du...oops changement de casette...

oui, au fait j'ai deux alias pour changer de langue et ç'a fait l'affaire:

```

alias froggy='export LANG=fr_FR && export LC_ALL=$LANG'

alias rosbif='export LANG=en_GB && export LC_ALL=$LANG'

```

j'imagine que c'est LANG qui determine l'interface au moment que je lance k3b.

En tous cas, j'ai les deux qui marche et c'est un autre element en place dans mon effort vers un Gentoo bilingue.

merci de ta reponse.  :Cool: 

----------

## Gentree

addendum:

y'a qqn pour qui ça marche? C'est bien joli en VF mais il ne voit pas mon graveur meme en root.

C'a marché avant mais depuis tous ces conneries avec non-root accès au gravage, suid, etc il ne fonctionne plus

D'après ce que j'ai lu sur le site de k3b ça ne marche plus avec des noyeaux recents.

J'ai bien compris ou il y a qqn pour qui ça grave?

Merci

 :Cool: 

----------

## yoyo

Tu as quelle version de noyau ??

Pour moi, le passage au 2.6.9 a causé des problèmes pour l'utilisation de mon graveur : vitesse de gravure max en 4X, problème de "buffer underflow" en "non-root" etc.

Du coup, j'ai testé d'autres noyaux qui ne sont pas dans portage (j'ai besoin du support reiser4 et dans portage, seules les mm l'ont).

Mon graveur semble fonctionner correctement avec les shadow-sources (2.6.9); enfin je n'ai fait que graver des cdrw-4X mais je n'ai eu aucun problème pour le faire en user standard.

Les vivid-sources (basées sur les 2.6.10_rc3) fonctionnent parfaitement.

Les cko, nitro et love (en 2.6.9) posent des problèmes (seulement pour la gestion du graveur); je les ais mis de côté pour le moment.

Des ebuilds existent pour ces noyaux "non-officiels"; tu les trouveras dans le forum Kernel & Hardware.

Toujours dans ce forum, un thread intéressant : Request for testing: CD/DVD writing on 2.6.9.

Enjoy !

----------

## Gentree

Merci pour le tour de piste des noyeaux.

J'utilise  2.6.9-nitro1 1erement pour son support fiable de R4.

Je n'ai pas de pb pour graver avec ligne de command ou xcdroast mais k3b ne voit pas mon graver.

Comme j'ai indiqué je croire que c'est plutôt un pb reconue par le developeur

Je voulait mettre en place k3b pour un ami qui a plus l'hab de voir nero mais il me semble qu'il lui faut se retrouver avec xcdroast. 

Quand tu dit que vivid marche parfaitement , s.v.d. que tu peut graver à tous vitesse meme en tant user?

Merci.  :Cool: 

----------

## yoyo

 *Gentree wrote:*   

> Quand tu dit que vivid marche parfaitement , s.v.d. que tu peut graver à tous vitesse meme en tant user?

 

Au cas ou tu n'aurais pas déja testé : oui, cela veut dire qu'en user je grave à vitesse max.

Enjoy !

----------

